# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Follistatin 344 at 98%

## bjpennnn

What do you guys think...been getting a lot of attention on other boards. I want to hop on the band wagon...one of the guys i trust is giving it a thumbs up. A little skeptical as always when new products come out and offer amazing things...but might be worth a try.

----------


## 956Vette

Leave it to the guinea pigs - at least for one more year. Jmho

----------


## bjpennnn

thats what i am thinking bro. For multiple reasons that makes sense.

----------


## 956Vette

Concerning to see trainer clowns becoming peptide salesmen and posing as research chem advisers advocating protocols... a sick unethical practice going mainstream and out of control. That said, there certainly is a buzz.... Product quality and marketing will keep me (and my loved ones) at a distance for now

----------


## bjpennnn

Ya I feel ya as I am using him as a trainer ha...I mean i have not read any research as to the bad sides of this product.

----------


## terraj

Big hype by guys people listen to...for better or worse, I got no respect for those trainers.

Last I read the human lab trails were still on going, they are what I would like to see.

----------


## bjpennnn

they are good guys man...maybe the get caught up in some things at times but i have used both alex and now i am using phil and they both taught me different things and changed my body using different techniques.

----------


## Hazard

> they are good guys man...maybe the get caught up in some things at times but i have used both alex and now i am using phil and they both taught me different things and changed my body using different techniques.


PM me some of those techniques brotha  :Smilie: 

While I respect them..... I also don't necessarily agree with promoting something thats not studdied just to make a buck. It may be no skin off of his back if 10 out of 100 guys get cancer from the product 5 years from now..... but those guys will surely be kicking themselves.....

~Haz~

----------


## bjpennnn

I have 2 bottles of it i will be running it in a few weeks will post results here.

----------


## Swifto

It amazes me what people will do for a couple (or more) lbs of LBM. F*cking mental.

GH lowers myostatin significantly at even 1.5ius/ED.

----------


## bjpennnn

I honestly hoped on the bandwagon too soon and bought some. I am not at my max genetic potential using slin/hgh to be a mass monster. But since no one on this board has tried it i thought i would at least document it. I understand your points swifto, but since i have it i will prob give it a run when i stop making gains for a while.

----------


## bjpennnn

I just pinned 75mcg into each bicep head day one...150mcg total.

----------


## Swifto

Let me know how you get on...

Subscribed.

----------


## bjpennnn

K well i just got back from the gym it was back and chest day for me...

I just want to add that my body is primed for growth at the moment, my diet, my mentality, my health everything just feels perfect.

After i injected i felt like i went hypo for a bit, i dunno. I only had one meal in me before i went to the gym but was trying to get in before it got rediclously crowded. Like most people I feel like i have much better workouts with a few meals in me so i was surprised when i got there how i felt. I honestly was expecting to report nothing, since it had been an hour only since i injected.

It may of been placebo, but i went 2 reps higher on my max and 2 reps higher on the set below it on my dumbbell bench. Is it placebo or not i dunno. I felt a very strong mind muscle connection while i was working out. I felt and was very pumped and vascular as well while working out. Going back to what i said earlier i have been so dedicated to my diet, my coach, sleep everything that encompasses the working out lifestyle that i feel like this just may be the icing on the cake.

----------


## Swifto

> K well i just got back from the gym it was back and chest day for me...
> 
> I just want to add that my body is primed for growth at the moment, my diet, my mentality, my health everything just feels perfect.
> 
> After i injected i felt like i went hypo for a bit, i dunno. I only had one meal in me before i went to the gym but was trying to get in before it got rediclously crowded. Like most people I feel like i have much better workouts with a few meals in me so i was surprised when i got there how i felt. I honestly was expecting to report nothing, since it had been an hour only since i injected.
> 
> It may of been placebo, but i went 2 reps higher on my max and 2 reps higher on the set below it on my dumbbell bench. Is it placebo or not i dunno. I felt a very strong mind muscle connection while i was working out. I felt and was very pumped and vascular as well while working out. Going back to what i said earlier i have been so dedicated to my diet, my coach, sleep everything that encompasses the working out lifestyle that i feel like this just may be the icing on the cake.


How long are you running this?

----------


## bjpennnn

i am doing 7 days getting off for 14 days then running it again.

----------


## bjpennnn

oh ya I will be doing all injections into my biceps this time around. I want to see if there is any spot growth some people claim to have it some do not.

----------


## bjpennnn

big increase in hunger for me

----------


## bjpennnn

I ate like a beast last night. Had my normal meal and with in an hour was hungry again so i ate again. I woke up leaner in my mid section noticeably around were people get that tire around their waste. My biceps also felt tight probably from the injections. I have legs and abs today, i will do the same protocol as yesterday with injections.

----------


## Jahcuree

Goodluck on this BJ. 

I dont mean to sidetrack your log/trial or anything, but i havent heard any real sides from this wonder peptide. Would it be a possibility that after folli use myostatin becomes up regulated, or works harder to prevent muscle from being built??

----------


## bjpennnn

Your guess is as good as mine. I am going to go do some legs in a few hours here let you guys know how that goes. I am ****ing starving all the time.

----------


## Jahcuree

> Your guess is as good as mine. I am going to go do some legs in a few hours here let you guys know how that goes. I am ****ing starving all the time.


haha i head thats a great side effect of this stuff

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

keep the updates coming Mr. Guinea Pig  :Wink:

----------


## Jahcuree

What was your starting bodyweight at BJ?

----------


## bjpennnn

Well yesterday was leg day I felt like i could keep going higher with the weights but instead i just upped the reps. I for sure felt stronger and today all around my body i looked more full. It could be the extra meals i have been throwing in there since i am ****en starving all the time. I have not weighed myself yet. But my waist as i said before seems to be looking smaller. I bought boardshorts on sunday and they seem to be at least a half inch looser and my muslces are taking on a 3d look like when i used high dose of mast prop a year or two ago.

Today i am listneing to my body and i am going to take a break from the gym even though today is suppose to be bi/tri and shoulders. I am very excited to go to the gym tomorrow and hit it hard but i got a cold soar on my lip and i am feeling run down so its time to take the day off. I have nothing to do today so i have been sleeping and i already feel better.

I am also on 300mg of test c and have been. It seems to me from other logs that i have read that most people have been throwing folli into the mix while already cruising or something. I have only read one positive review of someone using folli while not on gear and having good progress...But to many factors to generalize expecially since it is a new product. time will tell.

----------


## bjpennnn

I was up 2 1/2 pounds today but i did not feel any drastic strength increases. I for sure pumped out a few more good reps on every exercise but i also took an extra day off that i usually do not. I feel like the folli is changing the appearance of my body kinda like a recomp thing. my waist looks noticeably slimmer and i look lean and full.

----------


## Jahcuree

> I was up 2 1/2 pounds today but i did not feel any drastic strength increases. I for sure pumped out a few more good reps on every exercise but i also took an extra day off that i usually do not. I feel like the folli is changing the appearance of my body kinda like a recomp thing. my waist looks noticeably slimmer and i look lean and full.


sounds like some solid results so far...

----------


## bjpennnn

up a total of 4 pounds. if i just kept this i would be happy i look a lotttttttt leaner every place on my body. I am not sure about the weight and were is goes. I would say my biceps do look bigger more peaked for sure. I am also very dry at the moment.

----------


## Jahcuree

Crazy stuff. Your pinning all biceps correct? Are you also runing this solo or are you on any AAS right now?

----------


## bjpennnn

all biceps and a low dose of test.

----------


## bjpennnn

I am up about 5 pounds pounds and i look way slimmer my waist is actually smaller like i said before i seem to have taken on a 3d look all over my body. I have no huge strength gains to mention though. My biceps for sure look thicker as well as my traps and shoulders. I even look more lean in my face I do not really understand how i am gaining weight and not getting fatter.

----------


## Swifto

Seems to be working...

Have you increased your cals?

----------


## MastaMan

Have you noticed any side effects yet?

----------


## bjpennnn

I am waking up with really bad cotton mouth, like i am talking really bad. I have increased my cals a bit but nothing drastic. Other then that the hunger has gone away that i was experiencing when i first started.

----------


## bjpennnn

So i picked up the chick from the airport she went to europe for a bit and she told my that my biceps look a lot bigger. So i flexed for her and she told me the peaks look a lot more pointy ha. She is not familiar with the terminology but i got the idea.

----------


## MastaMan

and you've only been using it for a week @ 150 mcg total? damn

----------


## bjpennnn

yes that is correct. I am going to just kick it for a few weeks then use the other bottle dosing the same.

----------


## bjpennnn

I am still making weight gains but no strength gains to mention i am off of it now to. I was able to do a lot more reps today while doing legs then usual but no strength increases.

----------


## MastaMan

Isn't the modification that the virus makes permanent?

----------


## Jahcuree

> I am still making weight gains but no strength gains to mention i am off of it now to. I was able to do a lot more reps today while doing legs then usual but no strength increases.


Dude, those results sound pretty sickening. id say that was a pretty solid run as far as results go. Let us know how/if it continues through the next few weeks.

----------


## bjpennnn

Up another pound and did some more weight today nothing huge but i did increase.

----------


## RoidReaper

Ive heard its useless, that humans would have to take huge doses to get any benefit.

----------


## bjpennnn

I have heard that as well, and i have talked to people who have had experiences like mine and greater.

----------


## bjpennnn

i have another bottle and i am going to start it in a week. Shoot half one day wait 2 days then shoot the other half see what happens lol.

----------


## Jahcuree

> i have another bottle and i am going to start it in a week. Shoot half one day wait 2 days then shoot the other half see what happens lol.


It actually seems like this is an efficient way of dosing it. Im guessing you will miss out on some of the nice pumps you get but its my understanding that myostatin is blocked or lowered for days or weeks after injection. 

keep growin big man!! haha

----------


## SergeantCarbs

Second cycle started yet? Any updates on the first cycle's progress?

----------


## bananabate

************************* got like 100 vials of 98% pure Follistatin 344 and I decided to give it a shot-should be getting it any day now.Im currently in my first week of a 8 week prop tren winny Igf/MGf cycle...can't wait to see how is follistatin gonna get involved in the mix.Gonna do traps and shoulders - got 1mg vial so ill do 5 days 100mcg in each side...could post results in ur thread if u don't mind...

----------


## spywizard

mitochondria development vs fiber development is what i see you are seeing?? is that what you are thinking??

----------


## bjpennnn

I am starting my next bottle 500mcg going to do two shots of that. my strength is slowly rising and so is lbs.

----------


## murmanda

edited and warned. please read the rules before posting again

PT

----------


## bjpennnn

lol pm me bro i will shoot you the place.

----------


## wackod2

do you remember what you gained from your first? i see 5 pounds on the 6th day,and how long did you cycle it? also if you cycled longer than 7 days the weight you got before your 8th day injection(if i run it, ill do 7 days) and what were your past cycle experiences and weight/height/bf? your post has me thinking brother

----------


## bjpennnn

i have total about 6-7 pounds all in all since i took it and i have lost some bf% i am a short ****er so it thats a good amount of weight for me. no noticeable spot growth from shooting in my bis but my chest looks way more ripped.

----------


## bjpennnn

from a lot of bros i have been reading that they are getting results much longer after they discontinue the folli.

----------


## wackod2

haha, ya im 6'1 and ill be doing 500mg test, i suppose ill log it aswell. perhaps the problem was some got bunk and some did not, this wouldn't surprise me at all.
may i ask is there anything you would of done different or added? ill do my own research and have been following these type of topics but you know the best advice is from someone whos tried it haha thx man,
o and you said something about two shots of 500mcg then wait 2 days and do it again, howd that work out for ya

----------


## bjpennnn

I am going to start that 500mcg protocol on Tuesday.

----------


## bjpennnn

I just pinned 250mcg into each bicep head. Going to do it again on Saturday.

----------


## Jahcuree

> I just pinned 250mcg into each bicep head. Going to do it again on Saturday.


let us know your thoughts on this protocol when your done!

----------


## rock75

> I just pinned 250mcg into each bicep head. Going to do it again on Saturday.



in for update; going to start my research with this very shortly  :Wink:

----------


## bjpennnn

strength was up quite a but today did to more reps on my highest weight set.

----------


## Jahcuree

> strength was up quite a but today did to more reps on my highest weight set.


any more bicep site growth or weight added?

----------


## bjpennnn

not as of yet. But i feel like i just keep getting leaner and staying the same weight so prob gaining a bit of muscle.

----------


## Jahcuree

Thats a good sign, seems like your first protocol may have been more effective though. 

Great research  :Wink:

----------


## bjpennnn

we shall see i would say i notice myself being more lean now then before especially in my stomach area. did my other shots today.

----------


## a_ahmed

man this sounds awesome i did a short run and gained like 2-3lbs and seemed to have lost .5" off waist... also the pumps felt so good.. not NO pumps but just different... i miss that feeling alone. Sigh im broke otherwise id get me some

and damn... 100 vials of this WTF lol u must be rich  :Frown:

----------


## Jahcuree

> man this sounds awesome i did a short run and gained like 2-3lbs and seemed to have lost .5" off waist... also the pumps felt so good.. not NO pumps but just different... i miss that feeling alone. Sigh im broke otherwise id get me some
> 
> and damn... 100 vials of this WTF lol u must be rich


I think you may have misread somewhere, i believe he only had 2 bottles haha. $15,000 would be alot to spend on peptides.... hahaha

----------


## Lemonada8

awesome, suscribed!

----------


## wackod2

howd the 500 twice a week work for ya bjpen?

----------


## bjpennnn

it worked ok i think the first way i researched it was a lot more productive.

----------


## PK-V

Does it have localised effects?

Is that why your pinning your biceps?

----------


## bjpennnn

I did not notice any localized effects. IMO it is best used for a recomp effect made me a lot more dense looking.

----------


## wackod2

what do you think about 100mcg every other day ? i hear it shuts u down for atleast that long anyways.

----------

